
A list of the 5000 most commonly used domain prefix/suffix - erikig
https://gist.github.com/erikig/826f49442929e9ecfab6d7c481870700
======
TheMask01
Ha. I've been working on a project [1] for wayy too long, but the backend
utilizes things like this, negative strings/words like many first & last
names, word identification, basic ML, a decent pronounceability algorithm to
filter junk and score what's left, etc.

The back end.... is not the prettiest, but it works. Every day 's deleted
domains are refined then you can search through our list. The idea is to save
people a wholeee bunch of time and ideally find some hidden gems.

Thanks for sharing op. bookmarked.

[1] [https://decentdrops.com](https://decentdrops.com) \- Please be kind!
First time i've mentioned it.. I'm ready. I procrastinate too much. Haven't
done a Show HN thread, want to tweak/touch up things a bit more first.

~~~
jasongill
This is cool, great work. You should add some SEO metrics (perhaps as a paid
upgrade) like Moz Domain Authority, or SEMrush traffic or # of keywords the
domain ranks for. Something to determine if the domain has any existing SEO
value on top of being a good sounding domain.

~~~
pmachinery
If a domain drops long enough to be hand registered it's probably safe to
assume it has no significant SEO value.

~~~
ricardo81
Would agree on that. I've ran a DB of over half a billion domains from past
and present, 95% of them have no "SEO value" according to the metric tools.
Anything gTLD getting dropped is mostly getting ran through an auction and/or
dropcatch process which means anything available an hour after expiration is
either a ccTLD that others didn't have in their DB, or for some or reason
wasn't attractive to other prospectors using zone files.

------
erikig
This list was helpful when searching for a unique domain names or for social
media handles. It was inspired by the original gist by @marcanuy [1] and by an
article from LeanDomainSearch [2].

Unfortunately both lists were not as easy to search and sort so I converted it
to a tsv on gist.

[1]
[https://gist.github.com/marcanuy/06cb00bc36033cd12875](https://gist.github.com/marcanuy/06cb00bc36033cd12875)

[2] [https://leandomainsearch.com/top-domain-name-prefixes-and-
su...](https://leandomainsearch.com/top-domain-name-prefixes-and-suffixes/)

~~~
ezequiel-garzon
Thanks! In fact, I can't seem to find any list at all in your [2]. They say
"Without further ado, here are the final results", but I don't see any links.

------
nexuist
Somewhat unrelated but TIL: GitHub gists auto formats tsv (and I presume csv)
files. This is really neat!

~~~
ryannevius
Indeed, it looks like CSV is also made pretty:
[https://gist.github.com/search?l=CSV&q=csv](https://gist.github.com/search?l=CSV&q=csv)

------
furyofantares
I'm trying to chain as many of these as I can together. Welcome to my free
online webmedia worldnet blog group bookshop store inc

~~~
willis936
If you loosen things up you can get fun results.

The media world net group

My free green super go blog club

------
lgats
In case anyone is wondering the top 100 prefix/suffix combos (2294 domains)
are all registered.

~~~
benatkin
Like TheMe.com? Nevermind, that's theme.com.

TheGo.com, TheIn.com, TheIt.com don't make that much sense, but since they're
short enough, they've been scooped up, because domain investing isn't only
about selling domains to those building sites, it's also about selling to
other domain investors.

~~~
perl4ever
They don't make much sense, but they might make good names for startups. At
least relative to those who choose regular words that are hard to Google.

------
mellosouls
Note to others before clicking: this list may hang your browser, it did mine
(Chrome & Brave, Android; Lightning handled it fine tho I have everything
turned off in that).

~~~
lucb1e
I used Lightning
([https://f-droid.org/en/packages/acr.browser.lightning/](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/acr.browser.lightning/))
to open it and worked fine for me out of the box (I don't think I set any
special settings for performance).

Firefox on a laptop is also fine of course, but that's a laptop.

------
calmworm
I didn’t compare lists, but namemesh.com does a fair job of making suggestions
based on your original search or keywords.

------
netsharc
I wonder if there is a list of subdomains too. "jira." and "wiki." must be
popular..

------
tutfbhuf
+24 is missing

~~~
lucb1e
Interesting catch, since moving to Germany I noticed some "something24"s
(though only one comes to mind now) so I would indeed expect that to show up
here, even if lowly ranked.

It looks like there are either no numeric pre/suffixes at all (that sounds
unlikely) or they are not included? Looking through the raw I see nothing
matching /[0-9]\\+?$/

~~~
netsharc
I wonder who started the whole 24 thing. I know Deutsche Bank used to use it,
googling "db24" gives them as the top result. Ah even www.db24.de redirects to
their site.

------
abnry
Why is .com so far down the list?

~~~
vikramkr
I dont think these are tlds, so this is counting something like broadcom.com
as +com.

------
sahoo
Where does porn starts?

~~~
lucb1e
Try ctrl+f?

485 porn prefix

684 porn suffix

------
federicosan
Thanks I think I will buy all of these!
[https://leandomainsearch.com/search/?q=fuck](https://leandomainsearch.com/search/?q=fuck)

